# INPA: EDBIAS-Error #126 API-0006 Access Denied



## Colink2 (Aug 23, 2020)

After errors with a previous install using Easy BMW Tools I removed everything and started again with a set of files using BMW Coding tool.

After install as soon as I open INPA I get a popup error.

Window is named EDBIAS-Error 

Message is #126 API-0006 Access Denied, No API Calls possible.

Any suggestions?

Note, I just posted another error about installign SP-Daten files, but kept seperate as seems to be two different errors.

INPA: e89 (or any model) is not a valid SP-Daten folder...

Thanks ColinK2


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

What interface are you using and have you set the interface type correctly in your ediabas.ini and OBD.ini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colink2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.

it is a USB to serial adapter. I used it previously With old inpa install. Connected to computer and car OK, but I could not get that install to connect to E90 with N47 engine.

Both files are set to INTERFACE = STD:OBD


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you correctly set the port and latency for the interface? There is a section in the OBD.ini that specifies the port, it must match the device manager port of the adapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colink2 (Aug 23, 2020)

dayvg said:


> Have you correctly set the port and latency for the interface? There is a section in the OBD.ini that specifies the port, it must match the device manager port of the adapter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I had the port set correctly to 1.
There is no latency setting in obd.ini but you reminded me about a lrtency setting in device manager for the cable. I set it to 1.

Still same issue, but found the solutution here








INPA api-0006 acces denied?


Hi, Is there someone that has seen this error before and knows how to solve it? i think it has something to do with ediabas. The moment i start up INPA i immediately get the error API-0006 ACCESS DENIED. Same error shows up for Rheingold. Thanks in advance for anyone that can help me with...




www.bimmerfest.com





Remove api32.dll form Wnidows and Windows/system32

I had added these form some instructions I found elsewhere.

Now conencted - Unfortunately I ahve found a 93ca error related to airbags that instantly re-occurs when cleared.

I will post another question

Thaks for your help


----------

